# my new albino bristlenose pleco



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just gt one 2 days ago, here are some pictures of him, is it normal for them to have a split tail fin like in the second picture.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

The split tail fins is probably due to rough travels or some sort of stress. Should heal in time, but it may cause scarring


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

i bought my rubberlip pleco about 2 months ago and i have seen him a total of about 5 minutes. he frustrates me because he is so good at hiding. grrr anybody know any ideas to draw him out or is he a lost soul?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol. Some Veggies maybe? Also try a black light at night. Or something then you can see him all the time. If your awake.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

justintrask said:


> The split tail fins is probably due to rough travels or some sort of stress. Should heal in time, but it may cause scarring


Scarring will not occur with split fins.



Asully70 said:


> i bought my rubberlip pleco about 2 months ago and i have seen him a total of about 5 minutes. he frustrates me because he is so good at hiding. grrr anybody know any ideas to draw him out or is he a lost soul?


Tempt him with foods smeared with garlic.


----------

